

Ask HN: Is there any startup out there building airliner planes? - pierre

Airliners plane do not seems to have evolve a lot since 1960! Is there any startup trying to build a modern and cheaper airliner?
======
notahacker
Airliners haven't evolved much since 1960 (unless you count fly-by-wire and
vastly improved fuel economy...) for a reason: the current designs are fit for
purpose, development is incredibly expensive and prospective clients are - for
good reason - conservative buyers.

The closest thing to a viable airline startup is probably Mitsubishi Aircraft
Corporation, effectively a joint venture between huge conglomerates with
existing experience in aircraft component manufacture and leasing. The
aircraft they're due to roll out soon may well be a commercial failure.

------
brudgers
At that level of capitalization and complexity, military aviation would almost
certainly offer a better chance of success...that's probably where SpaceX's
hockey stick will lie over the long term.

------
ksherlock
Light Sport Aircraft and experimental/kit airplanes, sure (although "startup"
is probably the wrong word for it).

